# sections missing??



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

Is it me, or has the RS bits and VW section things missing??


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

By popular request, we've merged it all into 'Other Marques.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

EDZ26 said:


> Is it me, or has the RS bits and VW section things missing??


Iwas just about to post the same


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> By popular request, we've merged it all into 'Other Marques.


And here is the answer :wink:


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

well its nice to no any how, for a moment i thought i had arsene wengers temporary blindness"" :lol:


----------

